

Sleep Cycle for iPhone - WakeMate without any additional hardware. - niravs
http://mdlabs.se/sleepcycle/index.html

======
gnemeth
WakeMate without any 'additional' science

The science of monitoring motion for sleep analysis is called Actigraphy and
necessitates the sensor being placed on the user's wrist. WakeMate prototyped
a 'phone only' solution and it was very inaccurate and therefore never
released.

